#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 龍獸人走路時的尾巴姿勢?

## 川崎大龍

這是某天在逛逛的時候想到的問題

龍獸人們分別在走路或奔跑的時候，尾巴會抬多高? 尾端又會翹起多高呢?
與地面平行稍微抬高? 還是有個弧度在尾端舉起來? 還是乾脆拖在地上?(好像都在摩擦)

-如果以前有這過這種話題請幫忙刪除，謝謝owo

----------


## 烈焰獸

我得獸設是在走路時尾巴是抬高的，根站立時是一樣的  (像這樣) ，奔跑或飛行時是呈現水平樣(頭圖)

----------


## 羽翔

以不碰觸地面為主。
翹多高其實又因人(龍)而異吧，
大概就像下面的老虎這樣？

(非我的創作，圖名跟繪者是danger_dash_animations_by_abysswolf-d6uxebd)

然後飛行時因為尾巴是做為平衡用，
所以大概會是順著飛行方向擺動。

----------


## 翠龍

這因該沒有精準的答案.尾巴會抬多高? 尾端又會翹起多高呢?.....這關鍵在骨骼的形式以及他人習慣.例如:
1有兩個外形.骨骼都一模一樣的龍獸人.一個的性格較懶散.可能就是拖在地上.另一個性格較高傲.那尾巴可能就是重頭到尾.無時無刻都抬高高的
2若像是真實世界的一些群體動物還有階級制.那較低階則可能尾巴都抬低低的.相對領袖階級則相對是群體中尾巴抬最高的
以上純為個人推測.請別太在意

----------


## 雷爾卡魯

以下是個人想法，如有雷同純屬虛構（?
如果是用四肢走路的龍的話
我想他尾巴可能會像豹吧，雖然下垂但是是勾起來的
只用後腿行走的話呢
應該也是差不多吧

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  川崎：

      如題，本狼認為龍獸人的尾巴為了避免和地面摩擦受傷，應該會演化成尾巴不會碰觸地面的樣子，除非躺著或坐下來啦。 :wuffer_laugh: 

      不過本狼倒是很好奇：各位友獸認為龍獸人的尾巴在維持同一姿勢狀況下能持續抬起多久呢？

                                                                                  北極凍狼    斯冰菊    好奇發問

                                                                                       狼版12年11月12日    20:03

----------

